# General Caution !! For People buying speaker sets.



## sourabhmajumder (Apr 16, 2005)

*People I would Suggest Before Buying Any Altec Lansing Speakers, U should Check out the Original Philips Shipped Directly from Europe. 

They r Awsome and nothing like any speakers u have heard. 

I don't know about other parts, but it is available in Delhi and i was blown away by the sound of one of the biggest units. 
It is a 5.1 Setup with wireless remote. 
The Front and Rear channels can be played by independent sources. 

The price is somewhere 11500/- 
But belive me at this Price Performance Altec Lansing and Creative Loose Hands Down. 

There are other models also 
2.1 priced at 2500 and 4.1 Priced at 5400/- 
And the sound is again much better than the competetion. 

Go check it Out People !! Before Wasting ur money in Some Craaaap. *


----------



## sourabhmajumder (Apr 17, 2005)

Good news People i Have tracked down the specs for the speakers. Check these

*www.p4c.philips.com/cgi-bin/dcbint...cat=PC_AUDIO_CA&sct=MULTI_CHANNEL_SPEAKERS_SU


----------



## sourabhmajumder (Apr 17, 2005)

*www.p4c.philips.com/files/a/a3.610_00/a3.610_00_tlf_.jpg


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 17, 2005)

Do you wish to sell or buy this product??? If not, then this is the wrong section for your post. Moving to Hardware.


----------



## sourabhmajumder (Apr 17, 2005)

*www.p4c.philips.com/files/m/mms460_17/mms460_17__ff_.jpg


Yea Baby !! Thats wot im talkin' abt !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## suave_guy (Apr 17, 2005)

u want to call creative and altec lansing a crap????

listen man about philips....their sattelites have no midrange quality and bass is just boomy...very  average at higher volumes and most of their subs vibrates/cracks at more than 50% of volume....

looks wise too they su*k....
and i dont want to waste too much time writing in this post.....


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Apr 17, 2005)

suave_guy

I agree with the "lack of mid range" comment. I would not trust flat panel speakers (especially multimedia speakers like the Philips ones in the above pic) to produce decent mid tones. When it comes to mid range, I'll keep my Altecs anyday.

Anyway, whether they sound good or not is subjective. It depends on the listener as well as the type of music being played.


----------



## sourabhmajumder (Apr 18, 2005)

Hey man i know wat u mean !!!

But the models i have shown are not avarage Philips speakers Either

And the flat Panels do have seriously good midrange

Any way it's ur choice. I have seen it all.

That's exactly wat i do !!!!!!!


----------



## sourabhmajumder (Apr 18, 2005)

Tell u wat " Sauve_Guy"

Why don't ya drop by my office sometimes at nehru place

Complus Technologies

307/56, Eros Appartments,
Nehru Place

I will be more than happy to give u a demo.


----------



## grinning_devil (Apr 18, 2005)

@sourabhmajumde, next time ur starting a thread,make sure that u use normal font INSTEAD of shouting..!!! what was the use of using soo BIG fonts??????

  ohh by the way i guess @ nehru place u must have recently aquired the agency of philips with a hefty "margin" .... ???    
dats why promoting philips to such a large extent!!!!


----------



## akshayt (Apr 19, 2005)

dude can you tell me of some good 5.1ch speakers for about 5k


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Apr 19, 2005)

akshayt said:
			
		

> dude can you tell me of some good 5.1ch speakers for about 5k



GOOD is subjective   Tell us exactly what u're looking for - 

What will you be using it for - gaming, movies, music...... , what kind of music?....

What does your room look like?....size, resonance characteristics... any restrictions on subwoofer placement? 

If you don't mind loose non-punchy muddled bass that's all over the place, go for Creative's as they're cheap.

Or if you're in Delhi and interested in getting something from Philips, visit our good friend Sourabs place (address on top) and "see for yourself"   I believe he has 4.1's for 5.4k, but might agree to get it down to 5k for a fellow digit user   

With 5k your choices are limited.


----------



## aadipa (Apr 20, 2005)

sourabhmajumder said:
			
		

> *www.p4c.philips.com/files/a/a3.610_00/a3.610_00_tlf_.jpg



Check out the review at TechTree Review of A3.610



			
				sourabhmajumder said:
			
		

> *www.p4c.philips.com/files/m/mms460_17/mms460_17__ff_.jpg
> 
> 
> Yea Baby !! Thats wot im talkin' abt !!!!!!!!!!




Check out the review at TechTree Review of MMS460


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Apr 20, 2005)

Thanks for the links. Reading the reviews right now. I liked the one on Altec Lansing ATP3. Spot on!


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Apr 20, 2005)

Those techtree reviews just go on to re-affirm what I said before - Poor mids, weak bass.


----------



## akshayt (Apr 20, 2005)

Which would be better for gaming :
Philips 4.1 for 5400

or altec lansing 251 for 4500


----------



## suave_guy (Apr 20, 2005)

Altec Lansing 251 anyday....

better overall sound and more balanced too....

ENjoy....


----------



## akshayt (Apr 20, 2005)

And 
altec lansing 251(60watts)

VS 

Cyber Accoustics 5.1ch(80watts i think and i think 40watts for sub-woofer) and i think that probably Chennai - Delhi inclusive of all costs like transport,tax etc i think it is 5600


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Apr 20, 2005)

Cyber Accoustics - never heard of 'em.


----------



## suave_guy (Apr 20, 2005)

cyber accoustics is a rip off of Boston Acoustics, a US based audio manufacturer....

forget this brand....

stick to altec lansing 

ENjoy...


----------



## akshayt (Apr 21, 2005)

which is better atp 5 vs altec lansing 251 for gaming.

why is cyber accoustics not good

at newegg or somehwhere a particular model had good reviews or if not good you would sure thing not call them bad.


----------



## suave_guy (Apr 21, 2005)

if ur considering 4.1 for gaming then atp5 is best for ur budget....

if ur considering 5.1 for gaming then altec lansing VS3151 is best for ur budget....

as far as cyber acoustics is concerned i'm not saying that its bad...rather what i'm saying is that forget it!

whats the pt. in buying from a company which is a rip off of a well known manufacturer....their attitude speaks for themselves....

buying from a reputed brand is always better for a long run...as speaker is a type of hardware which is a one time investment, so settle for something good rt. from the start....

ENjoy...


----------

